# My LX70 PICS!



## djjoonie (Apr 4, 2018)

Removed handle to see how it looks 











For the size 





Custom fitted front bezel protector rubber


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 4, 2018)

Protects well


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 4, 2018)

some beam shot:thumbsup:










massive size


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 4, 2018)

comparisons coming soon  thanks S.H. for this awesome light!


----------



## Nativetexan (Apr 4, 2018)

Congratulations on the awesome light. What did you use for the rubber bezel guard/protector?


----------



## wimmer21 (Apr 4, 2018)

Outstanding congrats!


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you



Nativetexan said:


> Congratulations on the awesome light. What did you use for the rubber bezel guard/protector?



I bought "Hunter Wheel Balancer 4.5" Hub Wing Nut Pressure Cup Rubber Cap / Ring​" from ebay and it fits nice and tight:naughty:


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 5, 2018)

djjoonie said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I bought "Hunter Wheel Balancer 4.5" Hub Wing Nut Pressure Cup Rubber Cap / Ring​" from ebay and it fits nice and tight:naughty:



You are very crafty and very good at doing things like this I see..I myself have no clue..Nice looking addition to the light. This is the LEMAX that is made overseas ..?


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 5, 2018)

bulbmogul said:


> You are very crafty and very good at doing things like this I see..I myself have no clue..Nice looking addition to the light. This is the LEMAX that is made overseas ..?



Thank you bulb  and yes, its lemax lx70


----------



## karlthev (Apr 5, 2018)

"You are very crafty and very good at doing things like this I see..I myself have no clue..Nice looking addition to the light. This is the LEMAX that is made overseas ..?"
-----bulbmogul


There is only one LEMAX per se and it IS made "overseas" bulbmogul. I suspect you may be confusing it with the XeVision XeRay XV-LX70 HID which is well, in part, "made overseas". The differences (which I know "Dan" at XeVision pointed out in another thread) are specifically germane to the socket, bulb and, possibly in some cases, the ballast. You may wish to go to that thread for any specific clarification on those differences.


Karl


----------



## karlthev (Apr 5, 2018)

My poor manners... I should have first said "congrats" on the new light Djjoonie, it's a great light! When SH and I had it out this past Fall for the initial testing, we had a good time in ATTEMPTING to do some good beam shots with it but, not as good as yours! Yup, this is the exact same light you just got from SH! Small world!

The head protective device an excellent idea! With these large heads needed to house the equally large reflectors, protection is always a paramount idea. Good "show"!

bulbmogul, you may wish to get the specific link from Djjoonie so you may get one for your LEMAX L70 Superpower featured in your avatar. With an even larger head which your light possesses, the very largest currently made in the world, even more protection might seem a good idea--*your* choice of course! By the way, your Superpower was also "made overseas". 


Karl


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks Karl :twothumbs


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 5, 2018)

karlthev said:


> bulbmogul, you may wish to get the specific link from Djjoonie so you may get one for your LEMAX L70 Superpower featured in your avatar. With an even larger head which your light possesses, the very largest currently made in the world, even more protection might seem a good idea--*your* choice of course! By the way, your Superpower was also "made overseas".
> 
> 
> Karl



I'm afraid there isn't any 10" version of this rubber piece but I'm sure there are custom rubber fabricators around to make us awesome protective end caps like surefire arc and beasts! please let us know if you've got the skills to make us one anyone!


----------



## Nativetexan (Apr 5, 2018)

djjoonie said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I bought "Hunter Wheel Balancer 4.5" Hub Wing Nut Pressure Cup Rubber Cap / Ring​" from ebay and it fits nice and tight:naughty:



Thank you very much for sharing that very inventive idea. Never would have thought of using something like that but it seems to be a perfect use. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 5, 2018)

Nativetexan said:


> Thank you very much for sharing that very inventive idea. Never would have thought of using something like that but it seems to be a perfect use. THANKS AGAIN!



My pleasure!


----------



## Rat (Apr 6, 2018)

Nice light. Thats the XeRay right? Always liked those lights built quality is just amazing.
Hard to beat the power of HID still. 
I just got a BLF-GT a good LED thrower its good but I think my HID lights will still out throw it I will test it up against them soon.
I did test it against my MegaRay 175 Watt Short Arc not a fair comparison the Short Arc outperformed it by a lot.


:naughty:


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 6, 2018)

Rat said:


> Nice light. Thats the XeRay right? Always liked those lights built quality is just amazing.
> Hard to beat the power of HID still.
> I just got a BLF-GT a good LED thrower its good but I think my HID lights will still out throw it I will test it up against them soon.
> I did test it against my MegaRay 175 Watt Short Arc not a fair comparison the Short Arc outperformed it by a lot.
> ...



Thanks Rat  it is Lemax lx70, I think the same, HID still out performs the leds by atleast couple years IMO. but who knows the future


----------



## karlthev (Apr 6, 2018)

I'll jump in if that's OK. 

The bodies and reflectors are built in the Czech Republic. Two very similar (actually more than the two but I'll keep it simple here) lights exist with very similar designations, the LEMAX 70---the topic here and distributed by LEMAX, generally in Europe and the XeRay XV-LX70, distributed by XeVision out of Ogden, Utah, USA.

The two are virtually identical with some possible exceptions which I'll not address here. "Dan" from XeRay covered them well in another thread, possibly the one started by bulbmogul though I'm not sure. Dan offers an "upgrade" which permits end user changing of the bulb should that ever become needed. Dan also spoke of a possible increase in output to a level of 80-85 watts identified in a thread I started a week or so ago, that project having a target light named the "Ultra" though final confirmation of that name not completed. 

The lights sold by LEMAX last year were offered for a one-time limited period at a discount, I believe 30%. I don't believe that offer is still valid though I doubt it. 

I really don't want to go much further with this distinction since it was discussed in some greater detail by Dan at XeRay. Now, who has what I'm really not quite sure. I know bulbmogul posed the question about the LEMAX70 Superpower as I believe he has one and, I don't think anyone came forward. Some folks here tend to want not to "show their hand" of specific light ownership so to speak and remain silent. Others are proud of their individual collections and so state. Whatever floats your boat as is said.

Hope I didn't muddy the waters.....


Karl


----------



## XeRay (Apr 6, 2018)

karlthev said:


> I'll jump in if that's OK.
> The bodies and reflectors are built in the Czech Republic.
> Karl



The reflectors are made in California, not CZ our sourcing for both ours and Lemax's. The rest is all correct.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks Dan, I stand corrected! Quite honestly, that's great news! Anytime I see Made in the USA, it gives me great comfort and pride. Thanks again!

Karl


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks Dan and Karl for informations:twothumbs


----------



## BVH (Apr 6, 2018)

Probably Phoenix?


----------



## XeRay (Apr 7, 2018)

BVH said:


> Probably Phoenix?


You're always on top of the details. More specifically Phoenix Electroformed Products.


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys, here are some pics of the hid light bulb 






I was unscrewing the battery to recharge and the head part started unscrewing so I figure take some pics 






I can now see what xeray said before: the modification on d1s bulb and the base connector.






Question: can I purchase a lx70 superpower head+reflector separately and make it lego-able lx70?
Thanks!


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes, you can order just the head and screw it on your light.


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 8, 2018)

The_Driver said:


> Yes, you can order just the head and screw it on your light.



Awesome, thanks driver!:twothumbs


----------



## chartmarker (Apr 8, 2018)

Sounds like a nice option for my LX 50 II , I would keep my longer run time and have a little more throw. Something for me to think about. I'll have to be nice to the wife to do the upgrade .


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 9, 2018)

some more pic with the handle attached :tinfoil:


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 9, 2018)

chartmarker said:


> Sounds like a nice option for my LX 50 II , I would keep my longer run time and have a little more throw. Something for me to think about. I'll have to be nice to the wife to do the upgrade .



Spoke with Xeray for head upgrade, he will have them for us in about 2 months :candle:


----------



## chartmarker (Apr 9, 2018)

I'll have to check with Dan about a LX70 head for my LX50. I though about his other upgrade offer and decided it was probably more than i want to but in to my light for the trails, and I want to keep my longer run time for our longer rides. A dead battery is no fun when your miles from camp.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 10, 2018)

I see you have the adaptor cord for auto connection! Good show, it'll allow continuous operation without concern of power cutoff. I dare say the allotted battery time may permit enough retina burnout time though! Still, permits that extra time without the need for a second battery in tow or, having to charge one battery in the field. 

By the way, good/great idea of the paracord wrap on the otherwise, somewhat narrow handle, particularly with the heavier head!

Karl


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 10, 2018)

karlthev said:


> By the way, good/great idea of the paracord wrap on the otherwise, somewhat narrow handle, particularly with the heavier head!
> 
> Karl



Thanks Karl, I love paracord wrap on some of my flashlights  I even wrapped a surefire titan!


----------



## karlthev (Apr 10, 2018)

Possibly an obvious answer but, how is the cord attached...just through tension or, cemented in some manner?


Karl


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 10, 2018)

karlthev said:


> Possibly an obvious answer but, how is the cord attached...just through tension or, cemented in some manner?
> 
> 
> Karl



this is what i did:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzk3HCQyGOs


----------



## karlthev (Apr 10, 2018)

Why that's very clever! The para cord wrapping, the video and the posting! Very nice job !

Karl


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 13, 2018)

Belt attachment for lx70! mag style:thumbsup:


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 13, 2018)

scratch proof!


----------



## XeRay (Apr 13, 2018)

All of your solutions and or mods are COOL.


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 13, 2018)

XeRay said:


> All of your solutions and or mods are COOL.


Thanks Dan:thanks:


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice EDC!


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 13, 2018)

The_Driver said:


> Nice EDC!


LOL thanks driver :lolsign:


----------

